# Herbies package arrived.



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2021)

No problem with my order from Herbies. It wasn't stealth though! But I don't think it was opened. Nice freebies with it. Recommended.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2021)

Glad to here leafminer.. Hopefully all the new peeps will see this and take your advice.  Please repost this every day.......


----------



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2021)

Super nice skins they sent me. 4,25" long, complete with roach cards and magnetic close!


----------



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2021)

One of the freebies. I just smoked half of one of these and I nearly deleted all the images from my camera while trying to upload this. So I am going away for a little while to listen to music.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2021)

Out of the ten Skunk seeds, two germinated. And the bonus seed failed.
As a control, I put 5 random bag seeds to germinate at the same time. All did, in 2-3 days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I must have been too stoned when I wrote the original message. It's not 'Barneys' it's 'Herbies'.
> And ...
> Out of the ten Skunk seeds, two germinated. And the bonus seed failed.
> As a control, I put 5 random bag seeds to germinate at the same time. All did, in 2-3 days.


Maybe a mod will fix it, but you can edit the title on your own if you try


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Maybe a mod will fix it, but you can edit the title on your own if you try


Done. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Done. Thanks for the help.


Anytime Bro


----------



## leafminer (Jul 6, 2021)

After 6 days I'll give up on the rest. Leave them a few more days because I don't need the pots. Two out of eleven. How disappointing. 50-50 chance of M+F. 50-50 chance of 2M or 2F. Maybe it was the postal system, the cause. No idea...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

I doubt it was the PO.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 13, 2021)

They are sending me some Big Bubble from Anaconda Seeds. The failed Skunk was from Nirvana. Looking back on it, I have had exactly the same problem with Nirvana before, when a batch of Aurora Indica seed failed.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 13, 2021)

Rather than pay the postage, I ordered some more seeds: Satori, and Sugar Black Rose Early Version.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2021)

leafminer said:


> After 6 days I'll give up on the rest. Leave them a few more days because I don't need the pots. Two out of eleven. How disappointing. 50-50 chance of M+F. 50-50 chance of 2M or 2F. Maybe it was the postal system, the cause. No idea...


Never used them before, but some will offer to replace....but only of value if isolated problem I guess.  Generally you would expect 8 or 9 of 11, Did they appear crushed or beat up at all?

Bubba


----------



## leafminer (Jul 13, 2021)

No, I think it wasn't their fault, they were reselling seeds from Nirvana. I have had EXACTLY the same problem with seeds I've bought directly from Nirvana. They are sending me three free Lemon Haze as well. So the next grow will be all new genetics.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2021)

I've now ordered: 

Satori regular (Mandala Seeds)
Sugar Black Rose Early Version (Delicious Seeds)
Auto Gorilla Glue 
Amnesia Lemon 
Big Bubble Fem (Anaconda Seeds) 

I haven't tried any of these before. So if anyone wants to give their opinion....


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 26, 2021)

Just chopped and hung a Gorilla Glue Auto that was a freebie, was 19 inches tall.  Actually sprouted 2 seeds, the other one showed his balls and went bye, bye.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 26, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Just chopped and hung a Gorilla Glue Auto that was a freebie, was 19 inches tall.  Actually sprouted 2 seeds, the other one showed his balls and went bye, bye.


I liked the GG4 I had smoked great and kicked butt


----------



## sharonp (Aug 23, 2021)

I have ordered from Herbies and so far everything has sprouted. The GG#4 is very strong and my friends are really liking it. I got a free Zkittlez and the buds on that were pretty big. I think of it as free weed.  Additionally, I got a free Gelato that turned out to be a male plant. It was suppose to be an autoflower so, that was strange. They were easy to order from and my order arrived within five weeks which isn't bad.


----------

